# Porsche Boxster S - Grey - Machine Polish, Werkstat Acrylic Jett



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought a DAS-6 kit from Polished Bliss when they were on offer and last month took it to my Boxster S.  Prior to this I had only ever polished and waxed by hand - with AG SRP and AG EGP being my chosen products for many years.

Frankly, the paintwork was not in particularly bad shape to begin with. There were a few light scratches here and there and one set of deeper ones (only in the lacquer) shown in the photos below. Other than that the paintwork just had light swirls visible in the sunlight (photos below).

Following a consideration of LSPs I opted for Jeff's Werkstat Acrylic Jett, having seen it product nice results on other metallic grey cars. I was very pleased with the results.

I used Menzerna PO85RE5 Final Finish on a Menzerna (yellow) finishing pad on the whole car. For a few tough scratches I stepped this up to PO85RE5 on a Menz (orange) spot polishing pad (making a few hits as required).

*The car was washed using Zymol Auto Wash. I then clayed the whole car using Valet Pro Orange Clay. The below photo shows the worst of it, this was after claying the bonnet and wings. The rest of the car was pretty clean.*









*Paint thickness readings were taken all over the car and marked on a sheet. The paint had a healthy level of thickness.*









*Before:*



























*A before and after on the door after one pass of Menz PO85RE5 on the Menz (yellow) finishing pad. 
Before:*









*After:*









*A before and after of the worst scratches that were on the car (rear quarter panel). These were a bit stubborn and needed several hits using a spot pad. 
Before:*









*After:*









*After completing the polishing stage I washed the car with Zymol Auto Wash prior to applying the LSP as the rear had been partially out of the garage and the boot had been rained on while I was polishing the front. The car was dried using MF towels.*

*Jeff's Werkstat Acrylic Jett was then applied directly to the clean paint (i.e. no AIO before). I applied it in very thin layers and reapplied it every 30 minutes until I had put on 5 coats (once the cloth was quite damp with the product I simply wiped it over the paint without needing to apply more product). Then I left it overnight and applied a 6th coat in the morning, which was left to dry for an hour before being buffed off.*









*After polishing and 6 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett:*


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job mate!:thumb:


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work... hope to be able to keep on top of my Box's swirls and scuffs with my DAS6 I aquired for Xmas. My Lapis Blue paint seems to mark very easily.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work, nice car..............:thumb:


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Great job :thumb:

Do they recommend 6 coats out on interest?

This Werkstat stuff is showing good results recently! May have to invest!


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Great stuff - i love grey cars when they look this good!

The bonnet pic with the garage door reflection is awesome!


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

BRAVO_CT said:


> Great job :thumb:
> 
> Do they recommend 6 coats out on interest?
> 
> This Werkstat stuff is showing good results recently! May have to invest!


Thanks. 

The bottle just says "apply multiple layers for enhanced protection" but the guys from PB (who distribute this product) posted on here they find it beads well and they notice a difference after 6 coats or so. I used the Trigger (i.e. spray) version and I've read it's probably watered down a bit compared to the non-spray version (to make it sprayable) so that was another reason I decided to apply a decent number of coats.

As the cloth remained damp with the sealant, it didn't use any more product to wipe the extra coats on - all it took was a bit of extra time.


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Great job, I have found my GT3 wheels which you have to be a pain to clean with all the salt on the roads, that rim bit around the edge seems to weald dirt to the wheel. Looking good on the box, I hope your getting the roof down despite the cold


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

FMC said:


> Great stuff - i love grey cars when they look this good!
> 
> The bonnet pic with the garage door reflection is awesome!


Thanks. I like the bonnet pics too - on the other one the colours of the trees and bricks are reflected quite vividly. :thumb:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Porscha said:


> Great job, I have found my GT3 wheels which you have to be a pain to clean with all the salt on the roads, that rim bit around the edge seems to weald dirt to the wheel. Looking good on the box, I hope your getting the roof down despite the cold


Thanks. The top has stayed up in this weather!









I just had another set of these wheels refurbished, but have yet to put them on the car. I had the outer lip painted (in Hi-Power Silver) rather than diamond cut again - which should be more resistant to corrosion, particularly when there is salt on the roads like now.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146032

The Highways Agency and some local authorities are usng salt mixed with molasses to help it stick to the roads, so that could be helping the dirt stick to your wheels.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, suprised 85RE sorted all the swirls on the Boxsters paint. 

Some cracking shots there. 

Cheers 

PaulN


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking spot on :thumb:

I applied 6 layers of AJT also to my TT this week, followed by a wipe down with Glos


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Looking spot on :thumb:
> 
> I applied 6 layers of AJT also to my TT this week, followed by a wipe down with Glos


Thanks. 

I washed it yesterday and wiped down with Glos but now it's dirty again after one outing on these roads!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work bud


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great results

It is an excellent product for layerin, mayb worth investin in some prime to ensure the best possible bond to the paintwork:thumb:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, suprised 85RE sorted all the swirls on the Boxsters paint.
> 
> Some cracking shots there.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Being new to the polish I wasn't sure what to expect, but indeed it took the swirls out fine. I don't think they were too bad though. :thumb:


----------

